# Homemade Smoked Pimento Cheese



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 27, 2013)

In honor of my southern roots and family flying up from Alabama for Thanksgiving, I made some homemade pimento cheese this morning using some applewood-smoked Tillamook Vintage White that I cold smoked about a month ago.

Earlier this summer I roasted a bunch of local pimento peppers, peeled them, and stuck them in the freezer in 3 1/2 oz packages.












IMG003.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 27, 2013






About a month ago I smoked some Tillamook Vintage White using apple pellets for 4 hours.  I have been aging the cheese in my garage, which has been running around 50 deg F.












IMG004.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 27, 2013






This morning I made up a batch of homemade mayonnaise.












IMG006.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 27, 2013






The recipe for pimento cheese that I followed used 4 oz of finely grated smoked Vintage White cheese, 4 oz of finely grated sharp yellow cheddar, 1/3 cup homemade mayo, 3 1/2 oz finely diced pimento pepper, 1/2 tsp ground black pepper, and cayenne pepper to taste.












IMG009.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 27, 2013






Mix well.












IMG010.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 27, 2013






Pack into a container and let flavors develop for at least a few hours or preferably overnight.  Should be eaten within a few days.  For a side-by-side comparison I also made up a batch using unsmoked Tillamook Vintage White.  The smoked version is superior in my opinion, although I'm glad I didn't use all smoked cheese as I think that would have been a bit overpowering.  I'm excited to see what the rest of the family think. 












IMG014.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 27, 2013







Thanks for reading, and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Clarissa


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 27, 2013)

Yumm!!

I'll get my burger ready to put a pile of that on........


----------



## disco (Nov 27, 2013)

I have to crash one of your family parties. This looks almost as good as some of your other posts.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 27, 2013)

I love it !! Happy Happy M'Lady!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks pretty tasty.   How does the smoked cheese work in pimento cheese?  I've never tried that.

I'm about to make up a batch of pimento cheese for Thanksgiving so it can sit overnight for the flavors to meld. Like you said, it's a "southern thing".  My family will not let me in the door at a gathering until I produce a platter of pimento cheese sandwiches on potato bread.

Here is my recipe, it's not that different from yours.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115202/pimento-cheese-sandwiches


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 27, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Yumm!!
> 
> I'll get my burger ready to put a pile of that on........



Exactly!  We are having grilled burgers tonight and I'm planning the same thing!  

Thanks for looking at my post, and Happy Thanksgiving!
Clarissa




Disco said:


> I have to crash one of your family parties. This looks almost as good as some of your other posts.
> 
> Disco



My cardinal cooking rule for holidays: Give People What They Want.   I save the nose-to-tail and fancy-schmancy dishes for another time.  :biggrin:

Thanks, Disco! 
Clarissa




Foamheart said:


> I love it !! Happy Happy M'Lady!



Thanks, Foam!!  Happy Thanksgiving to you too!
Clarissa



dward51 said:


> Looks pretty tasty.   How does the smoked cheese work in pimento cheese?  I've never tried that.
> 
> I'm about to make up a batch of pimento cheese for Thanksgiving so it can sit overnight for the flavors to meld. Like you said, it's a "southern thing".  My family will not let me in the door at a gathering until I produce a platter of pimento cheese sandwiches on potato bread.
> 
> ...



Hello D,

This was my first time using smoked cheese to make pimento cheese.  I'm pretty dang pleased with it!  The smoke taste really adds another dimension of flavor.  Doing a side by side comparison against the pimento cheese without smoke really highlights how much flavor the smoke adds.  But I definitely wouldn't use more than 1/2 of the cheese as smoked.  I'll try to get a family consensus on it tomorrow.

Pimento cheese sandwiches on potato bread...yum!  Family traditions are great, aren't they!

Happy Thanksgiving, and happy pimento cheese-making!
Clarissa


----------



## driedstick (Dec 1, 2013)

Dang nab it that looks great - Nice job Clarissa


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 22, 2013)

So I decided that I had some cheese that needed to be utilized into something. I smoked some Munster, Monterey jack and motzeralla last winter/spring. I bought a small jar of pimento peppers (did not have any fresh), drained a hand chopped fine. Mixed with mayo black pepper and ground red pepper.

I want to say thank you for your post and the inspiration to make my own. I can't wait to try it after it sits for the evening. It has a little kick, but a little is not bad.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello Clarissa.  Pimento Cheese.  I haven't thought of that in years!  My Mother LOVED the stuff.  Funny part is probably the cheaper the better for her.  GREAT looking cheese.  Thanks for all the great memories.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 22, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Dang nab it that looks great - Nice job Clarissa :drool



Hi DS,

Thank you so much for the compliments!  Hope you have a great night and Happy Holidays!
Clarissa



jarjarchef said:


> So I decided that I had some cheese that needed to be utilized into something. I smoked some Munster, Monterey jack and motzeralla last winter/spring. I bought a small jar of pimento peppers (did not have any fresh), drained a hand chopped fine. Mixed with mayo black pepper and ground red pepper.
> 
> I want to say thank you for your post and the inspiration to make my own. I can't wait to try it after it sits for the evening. It has a little kick, but a little is not bad.



Hi Chef,

I hope that you enjoy your finished result!  Pimento cheese is great in a grilled cheese sandwich, dolloped over a grilled burger, or with a baked potato.  Of course, I eat the stuff with a spoon out of the container, but that's just me.  :biggrin:

Thanks for reading my post, and Happy Holidays!
Clarissa



KC5TPY said:


> :ROTF   Hello Clarissa.  Pimento Cheese.  I haven't thought of that in years!  My Mother LOVED the stuff.  Funny part is probably the cheaper the better for her.  GREAT looking cheese.  Thanks for all the great memories.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Hi Danny,

Pimento cheese ranks right up there with Underwood-brand chicken spread as far as my nostalgic childhood memories of processed food go. Homemade smoked pimento cheese is delicious, but I admit that I too have a weakness for the cheap store-bought stuff in the little jars.  

I'm glad you enjoyed my post!  Thanks for reading, and Happy Holidays!
Clarissa


----------



## dave17a (Dec 26, 2013)

Used to eat all the time when I was younger. Mom would just by at the store. She pretty much always laid something out for a sandwich before she went to work for my lunch, fried egg fried bologna. Bless her soul. Got plenty of smoked stuff to try yours though. Thanks


----------

